# Civil War computer game for me and my son



## Pergamum (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for suggestions on a good Civil War computer wargame. 

Not a large strategic level thing where you have to pick the types of guns and build railroads and fight the entire war, but a battle level game where the units are already there and you position them in line of battle and fight and see their lines advance, etc.

Gettysburg by Sid Meir's comes into mind, but I don't know if there is anything better; besides, I heard that it has glitches with Windows XP.

P.s. this will be my first computer game buy since my teenage years. My son wants a computer game to play against me so I also decided to buy one for myself, and I also wanted something historical.


----------



## KMK (Aug 19, 2010)

Sid Meier's Civilization is awesome. In fact, I cannot allow myself to play it. I am helplessly addicted. I would imagine any of his games are very good.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 19, 2010)

KMK said:


> Sid Meier's Civilization is awesome. In fact, I cannot allow myself to play it. I am helplessly addicted. I would imagine any of his games are very good.


 
Yep. I started playing this in 3rd grade, and I still play it.

Sorry, Pergy, I don't know of any Civil War games.


----------



## Edward (Aug 19, 2010)

If one of the purposes is learning some history about the War of Northern Aggression, you might look at Civil War 2 Generals by Sierra. I haven't played it in some time, but I recall that it was a pretty good turn based game. There's a review here: Civil War Generals 2: Grant, Lee, Sherman Review for PC - GameSpot or Google Civil.War.2 Generals Sierra

To your original post - I do recall Sid Meyers Gettysburg as being occasionally glitchy.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 19, 2010)

No kidding about Civilization being addictive. When I was teaching school, one summer someone loaned me their game. I started playing late one evening and I couldn't stop. The next thing I knew the sun was starting to rise...


----------



## KMK (Aug 19, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> No kidding about Civilization being addictive. When I was teaching school, one summer someone loaned me their game. I started playing late one evening and I couldn't stop. The next thing I knew the sun was starting to rise...


 
Yes, but did you call in sick and continue to play like I did? I finally went to bed that evening. I finally had to make a deal with myself that I wouldn't even look at the game. I threw it out and have never looked back.


----------



## ooguyx (Aug 20, 2010)

Here is a chart to help the civ fans:

View attachment 1892


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't think civilization is the best. I want something I can immediately get into line-of-battle (Civil War era). And which shows lines advancing and flanking etc.

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------

Any thoughts on turn-based wargames versus real-time battle games?


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh no, I wouldn't suggest Civilization for you. It's just that you said video game, and, well, the Civ addicts have a hard time not monopolizing the conversation.


----------



## Edward (Aug 20, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> Any thoughts on turn-based wargames versus real-time battle games?


 
I prefer turn based - it hones strategic planning over reflex.


----------



## SRoper (Aug 21, 2010)

I could never get the hang of real-time games. However, I've never played a turn-based game in multi-player. It seems in order for it not to be boring, you either have to have a timer or the equivalent of a play-by-mail game.

I've heard some good things about Cossacks. I think there's still resource gathering and unit creation, but the scale of combat might be more what you are looking for.


----------

